# GTR32 insurance



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm thinking of importing a modified stage 1 ish skyline GTR32. Where would be the best place to get quotes since I don't have a car yet. Tried couple of online companys but they don't list the R32. I'm 25, 4 years no claims and live in Devon<-good for insurance


----------



## SiDET (Jun 24, 2003)

*Your Insurance*

These people maybe able to help you as they are happy with imports. Not sure about loads of mods though !

Keith Michaels Insurance Plc 0870-845-8888

My R33 GTS25T 95 about £900 fully comp 6 years no claims.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Tesco's/DirectLine/Privilege list the R32 I believe and an online quote from them should give you some idea what to pay...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Only found the GTR in an automatic. Were they only produced in auto or are tesco just missing it !


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

got a quote for 1150 for a GTR32 auto, they list it from 92-98 MUPPETS


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I have been recomended www.osborneandsons.co.uk
apparently they just do a stage one mods policy as long as you dont have a roll cage. I also have a very nice R32 GTR for sale if your interested. www.stertegarage.com

Anthony.


----------



## darrose (Dec 29, 2002)

Just been getting quotes from all the usual companies that recognise Skylines and the best by a mile (for me) is www.footmanjames.co.uk

Anthony, must get down to see the blue GTR before you sell it.
You didn't let my brother loose on it did you?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anthony,


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Right I'll start again.....

Anthony,
I do like the car as I did the last one you sold with all the nismo bits on, but would be cheaper for me to get one from NEWERA. However, there isn't a chance that if I came down your way you could take me out for a spin in it  I could supply some petrol money ??? See thing is I'v always wanted a skyline yet have never had the chance to go out in one as yet…….


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Why not call Tett Hamilton for a quote, here's the number 01275 792270, ask to speak to Damian and let him know you heard about them here.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> Anthony, must get down to see the blue GTR before you sell it.


I have let your brother loose on it!!!

He did a little dent in the bonnet for me.

Please feel free to come and see the car, but give me a call first as I am not always here and its the same with the car too.

Are you going to JAE, as I will be taking the GTR there.

Anthony.


----------



## darrose (Dec 29, 2002)

Anthony,

Looks like I have talked the wife into letting me out on Saturday for the day. 
If you are going up before 7:30am Saturday then I will see you there, if not do you want to convoy?

Kenan,

Sorry to interrupt your thread, I will be leaving Wimborne Dorset early Saturday and aiming to be back to Wimborne about 5pm same day. If you want to have a trip in a Skyline (GTS-t 4 Door with a few modifications) you are more than welcome to catch a lift. 
Not quite a GTR but if the road is dry we will not be far behind.

Darren


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Darren,
Thanks for the offer but I haven't been able to access the forum so missed out. What was JAE???


----------

